# Dealing with holidays?



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

It's KILLING me to be apart from DS for so long during the holidays while he spends time with x and fam. Two weeks of almost no contact, no pics, and no updates. I resent x for not sending pics or videos and making the two times ds calls almost impossible. He tries to make it as if i don't matter to ds and has told me such a lot:  how do you cope? I traveled to another state with friends bug it's not enough.


----------



## Kindone (Mar 14, 2013)

How old is/are York kids? Don't they have their own mobile phones? My H communicates with my eldest son via mobile although I do have issues with that sometimes.


----------

